# Wool and Newborn skin...question



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Maybe I'm just being wierd...but, could putting wool on your newborn cause them to have a reaction or an allergy? I was thinking about how some babies have certain allergies (wool being one of them) and that you shouldn't introduce certain foods at certain ages because of the possibility that their system can't handle it. Just curious. DS doesn't have any allergy to wool...we didn't start using wool until he was about 6 months and even then it was just one cover in a rotation. Now we use wool 95% of the time...


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

I haven't heard of a newborn's system not being able to handel wool. I think it is that they are allergic or not. I don't know though, I could be wrong. But I have seen a few mommas doing 100% wool from the begining.


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

I've been using wool from the beginning without problems but none of us are allergic to anything so I was fairly safe. I think if you have allergies that run in the family you might want to be careful. We love our wool


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I put Kesi in wool for the first time when he was about 2 weeks old, and we've had no problems whatsoever. For the next baby I plan on using wool 100% from the start. I don't think wool is problematic unless it's scratchy, but then I wouldn't put it on my child.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

no problems here & we're 100% wool (well, 98% as we have 3 ultra-cute aio's that we use *occasionally*).


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Thanks for replying...I think I'm just being paranoid. This pg hormones are driving me crazy...







I really can't wait to use wool on my nb, just wanted to make sure it wouldn't irritate his soft skin.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I'm just making extra sure it'll be ok by washing my new wool covers until they're nice and soft, because newborn skin does get irritated so easily.


----------



## bridget (Mar 4, 2004)

Our Liam (5 days old) is wearing a woollen soaker. NAK, but so far, so good.


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

Way back when, special fabrics were made for baby clothes that blended wool with other fibers - cotswool & linsey-woolsey







It was EXPECTED that if you had a baby, it was gonna be dressed in wool. If the baby reacted, then you had to find a different alternative.

Anyway, I know I totally didn't answer your question - I just wanted to spout off my inane comments







:LOL


----------



## OakEmber (Jul 3, 2002)

Being allergic to wool myself I often wonder about this. On one hand it might actually prevent allergies (like they are now finding exposure to cats and dogs early on)...on the other, who knows?! But for what it's worth, you can't always rely on just a skin reaction, I get headaches from wool (it does drive me skin crazy too but since I never wear it directly against my skin, I don't know that it goes red or anything), other allergic symptoms might be being stuffed up, etc. Just something to keep in mind.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

: You didn't hear it here, but wool exposure in infancy has been a correlating factor in food and environment allergies (not only wool, but other things), eczema, asthma, hay fever, recurrent ear infections, sinus problems. Now, you should note though, this is just a correlation. Therefore, babies/kids with these symptoms many of them had wool exposure as an infant.

But, a correlation does not show a CAUSE. Correlation just means that this factor was present. For example, I could do a study of MDC and say that there was a correlation between mamas surfing and being barefoot. (meaning many of the moms are online while barefoot) But, does being barefoot CAUSE a mama to surf? No. It is merely a correlation.

AND if you have NO HISTORY of allergies in your family, your child still has a 5-15% (depending on the study) chance of developing allergies.

AND, you might not see any reactions for up to 5 years.

So, the jurry is still out whether or not wool CAUSES sensitivities for a lifetime. But, medical models strongly suggest avoiding wool in infancy (not just newborn, but until over a year or more).

Just do a google or yahoo or whatever search with the terms "wool allergies preventions" and you'll see a whole list touting to avoid wool in infancy. But, it's not just about avoiding allergies to wool, it's all the other allergies, too.







: But, you didn't hear that from me.







:


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I did a search before checking in here again and I found that wool allergies are very rare. Most people can have a reaction without it being allergeric. Also, most wool used now is completely free of sheep dander but some from other countries aren't processed correctly and still contains the dander which is a known allergen. Along those lines, we have a dog and I've heard it both ways that it is good to raise children around animals and that it's not. DH nor I are are allergic to dogs but we are allergic to others things....I don't know that you can prevent these things...maybe just stay away from what is triggering it???


----------



## oops broken condom (Jun 11, 2004)

I've used wool on Hadley since birth with no problems.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

: but I've got all wool for the new baby...I don't want to use synthetics...


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

FWIW, my only child that has severe environmental/animal allergies is the one who never wore wool.
So there's definitely more to the equasion!


----------

